# ICD9 for TPN dependent



## celtichrt2001 (Jan 11, 2011)

What would I use for a child who is TPN dependent?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jan 11, 2011)

Does the note specify the cause for the TPN intervention? If so, I would first code the reason for TPN and I would use V58.69 for the TPN Dependence. If they do not specify the reason, you would have to just stick with the V58.69.

Hope this helps!


----------



## celtichrt2001 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, Vanessa  It did help!


----------



## Dgiannetto (Apr 15, 2016)

celtichrt2001 said:


> What would I use for a child who is TPN dependent?



Some TPN dependence stems from a previous surgery. If the documentation states that the child has had a gastrostomy gtube placement, you can use K91.2. If it doesn't state a previous surgery I would code k90.9.


----------

